# CalTrain Electrification



## Blackwolf (Feb 12, 2014)

Saw this promotional video on the CalTrain electrification project posted up tonight:

http://www.caltrain.com/projectsplans/CaltrainModernization/Modernization.html

Interesting to note, at the beginning of the video is a computer rendering of the "current" rolling stock. I was unaware that CalTrain was running Viewliner coaches on their route! :giggle:


----------



## beautifulplanet (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you for posting that video. That appears to be some attractive visualization they made available for the public there.

That might seem very encouraging to many, that modernization projects of commuter rail systems in the USA are still possible.

It appears to make much sense to electrify, as well as to double-track, given how much the corridor is used, and how the use of EMUs would make the service faster, providing for shorter trip times and more frequent service.

It seems interesting that this modernization of Caltrain commuter rail is only possible because of California High-Speed Rail, and the "early investments" into what is called high-speed rail bookends, so for example the Caltrain electrification. That recently left politicians from the peninsula in a peculiar position as many of them are against high-speed rail, but strongly for Caltrain electrification, and they might had to realize - at least for now - they can't have one thing without the other. If the California High-Speed Rail project is stopped, then there also goes Caltrain electrification.

This became especially visible recently with Palo Alto City Councilmember Gail Price. Together with other VTA board members, she also voted "to file an amicus curiae brief in support of the California High Speed Rail Authority’s efforts to get an appeals court to overturn Judge Michael Kenny’s ruling from last year that puts a dent in the ability of the Authority to tap the Prop 1A bonds" - although she generally does not support the project. Lots of people were probably relieved she did vote the way she did.

More here:

http://www.cahsrblog.com/2014/02/would-palo-alto-reject-caltrain-modernization-out-of-spite/


----------



## sechs (Feb 15, 2014)

Caltrain is already double tracked past Blossom Hill, which is past their ownership at CP Lick onto UP's track. It has sections of four tracks for passing.

Electrification of Caltrain will happen with or without high speed rail, but it will not happen as quickly. I recall hearing a decade or more later -- which Caltrain may not last due to its awkward funding situation.

Originally, the California High-Speed Rail wasn't going to share tracks with Caltrain and, therefore, wasn't going to contribute to meaningfully to the railroad's modernization plans. Switching to the shared system is takes less time to complete, reduces costs, and, obviously, improves local buy-in.


----------

